# stacking and stickering



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks purty simple but I know that green wood shrinks so does anyone have any tips on how to do this I just got a granberg mini mill so I need advice Please


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> It looks purty simple but I know that green wood shrinks so does anyone have any tips on how to do this I just got a granberg mini mill so I need advice Please


First, prepare a flat base for the stack with the long axis facing the prevailing winds in your area. Cinder blocks spaced two feet apart the length of the stack and no more than 4' apart work well. Too wide a stack will prevent adequate air flow through the layers. If done on the ground, ensure the blocks are all in the same plane...the stack doesn't have to be level but it must be flat. If air drying, keep any weeds or grass trimmed to allow good air flow beneath the stack. 

Place 4x4's across the cinder blocks and then a sticker on top of each 4x4. I use 3/4" square stickers. The stickers also need to be dry to prevent sticker shadow. Note: the cinder blocks and 4x4's will also give you the recommended 12" height clearance at the stack bottom.

Begin stacking the lumber with the wider boards on the bottom. The wide boards are more susceptible to cupping and the weight from the above layers will help to keep them flat. If your lumber is various lengths, use full-length boards on the outside and place shorter boards end-to-end on the interior of the layer. All board ends should be supported by a sticker within 2" of the end. 

Continue building the stack, ensuring that the stickers are placed directly above each other. Check both sides of the stack to verify vertical alignment of the stickers. Do not build the stack more than about 4' high as it will become unstable. Note: it takes a lot of stickers for a 4' wide x 4' high stack.

When the stack is complete, place a final row of stickers on top and then a water-proof cover of some sort. I find that corrugated metal roofing is a good cover but plywood, OSB or even milled planks covered with roofing felt will work, too. It should have a bit of overhang on the sides and ends.

Shade Cloth, available at nursery supply stores will prevent rain from blowing in on the lumber if that is a problem. The shade cloth still allows air circulation.

Tie-down straps can be placed around the stack prior to covering it as a way to keep pressure on the boards while drying but they will require regular tightening as the lumber shrinks. Sand bags can be placed on top of the roof as weight for the stack and to prevent high winds from blowing the roof off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you very much that helps a lot I like step by step instructions haha


----------

